# Blood Moon lunar eclipse tonight ....beautiful !



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 14, 2014)

This eclipse of the moon is supposed to be visible across most of the United States late tonite/early tomorrow .
It should start around 2AM Eastern Daylight Time, and last for almost a half hour. As the earth passes between the sun and the moon, it will cause the moon to look reddish which is why it is called a Blood Moon. 
We are supposed to have several of these in the next year or so, and they are even thought to be significant religiously. Some are saying they are an answer to the Bible prophecy that the "moon shall turn to blood"; but whether there is any special significance remains to be seen.
In any case, it will be an awesome event to watch, and well worth staying awake late enough to see.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/14/lunar-eclipse-blood-moon-april-15-video_n_5063163.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up HFL, wasn't sure when it was.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 14, 2014)

Hoping to see it on my way home from work but fog could be a problem...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 15, 2014)

Did anyone get to see the Blood Moon ?? We had rain and heavy clouds here, so no chance of seeing it. I went to bed early, in fact. I have been looking at some of the pictures that are posted online, and it was beautiful to behold ! 
I think we have a few more coming in the next year; so maybe next time it will be clear skies, and I can actually observe it.
If i remember right, the next one will come in October, so it will be a few more months until it happens.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 15, 2014)

I had to do a bathroom run about 3:00 AM and (don't tell anyone) I ran out in my skivvies to take a look. Very pretty and very different.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 15, 2014)

Caught a couple glimpses on the way home but couldn't peer out the window once on the winding roads going through the mountains.  Mars and . . . a star whose name escapes me . . . looked great, too.  Of course, once I got over the mountains and to the coast, the fog was in . . . !


----------



## That Guy (Apr 15, 2014)

Pappy said:


> . Very pretty and very different.



You in your skivvies . . . ???


----------



## Pappy (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep.....TG


----------



## Ina (Apr 15, 2014)

Tightly whity do not help the contents under pressure. :lol1:


----------



## Fern (Apr 15, 2014)

It was quite a sight, and real strange to see the moon a reddy colour.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## maxHR (Apr 16, 2014)

As seen from the potting shed art studio aka kitchen:


----------



## Kaya (Apr 16, 2014)

I wanted to see it but it was overcast with thick clouds and I couldn't see a thing. I had to watch a live feed to see it.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 16, 2014)

_*That's a very beautiful and clear photo Max, see you have had some rain too*_


----------



## maxHR (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks Jillaroo, yes we have had a massive amount of rain, - after a year of next too nothing. Everything is green again.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 16, 2014)

_It's about time Max, everything looks so green, only trouble then there is the slashing and mowing _


----------



## maxHR (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes, the grass has gone crazy, i've been cutting some of it every 5 days, i have a big horse ride to photograph over easter so won't be able to cut grass for at least a week.
There has a been a big plague of mosquitoes around too.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 16, 2014)

_Let's hope you don't get rain while away, but the mozzies are a worry though Max,just read your post again i thought you said you were going horseriding for pleasure but you are taking the photos, you know you have a gift with photograghy_


----------

